# What do battery amp hours actually mean?



## lucky-1 (Jun 3, 2009)

OK, I'm sure this is probably common sense but I'm going to play my newbie card one more time and get you nice folks to clarify this one for me :roll: 

I have an 85 ah rated battery and I know i shouldn't let the charge fall below 50% for good performance etc....so, does that mean in real terms I can only have 42.5 amp hours between charges or is the 85 ah rating what I can use before re-charging?

Thanks!!


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

The 85Ah is its maximum capacity. 42Ah is what is usable if you don't want to take it below 50%. Also note that a batteries capacity is reduced if you take the charge down faster. The quicker you draw it out the less there actually is.

Karl


----------



## lucky-1 (Jun 3, 2009)

ok,I thought it would be the 42h but just wanted to check - thanks karl


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Amps*

My Vehicle Computer states "nominal amps" what would that mean?


----------



## lucky-1 (Jun 3, 2009)

it means you have a very posh motor!? :lol:  :lol:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Posh*

Does that mean my "Posh" motorhomes Nominal Amps is Max Battery Amps or Max Useable amps?

IE

330Amps Max
Nominal 165?

Trev


----------

